# Adobe DNG Converter



## BSim (May 19, 2011)

I am new to the forum and not sure where to post this.
orkflow: download into Canon's software. Looking to edit in Photoshop CS3.

I have tried Adobe's DNG Converter 6.4, but find it does not color match. It brightens and adds a red tint. Like a "fringe". 

In the Read Me file for the DNG Converter 5.7 (note above...I downloaded the 6.4 vs) I found this: " This version of the DNG Converter is now provided with an installation utility. The installation utility is designed to place the DNG Converter application in the Application(Mac) or Programs(Win) directory and install a set of color profiles required for the DNG Converter to function properly. These profiles are copied to a common resource location." But no refernce to how to accomplish this. Hoping this utility exists somewhere.

Is there some way to get the conerter to NOT change the color? I have matched sRGB in both PS and Canon software.

Does Lightroom allow full editing - much like PS? Not just color adjustments and tonal corrections, but subject editing: clone, healing brush, masks, layers, etc?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## manaheim (May 19, 2011)

errrrrrrrrrr... I never had that problem.  It just converted the RAW files to DNG which Photoshop was able to read.  Basically just another RAW format.  It shouldn't be dorking with the colors or creating red fringes or anything.

Be sure to keep those raws.


----------

